#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Blutwerte >

## engelnr7

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage wie man folgenden Wert beurteilt:
glom. Filtrationsrate-kurze MDRD 65-ml/min und ist grau hinterlegt Referenz liegt bei > 70
Wer kann mir das nun erklären, gibt es bei mir ein Nierenproblem?
Mein Vater war Jahrelang an die Dialyse angeschlossen und verstarb letztlich an Nierenversagen.
Ich habe schon seit einem halben Jahr ungefähr immer geschwollene Beine, Finger und manchmal ist auch das Gesicht aufgedunsen. Ich trinke jedoch keinen oder nur selten Alkohol.
Ich hoffe, jemand kann mir das erklären.
Dankeeeee.
LG :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## Sunflowers

ür das frühzeitige Erkennen der eingeschränkten Nierenfunktion, auch im so genannten „Kreatinin-blinden-Bereich”, wird nachdrücklich das Abschätzen der glomerulären Filtrationsrate (GFR) durch Nutzen der Cockcroft-Gault-Formel oder der MDRD-Formel zur Bestimmung der eGFR (estimated GFR) empfohlen. Patienten mit einer eGFR unter 60 ml/min (Stadium III der aktuellen Einteilung der chronischen Niereninsuffizienz) stellen eine besondere Hochrisikogruppe für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen dar. Erkennbare weitere Risikofaktoren für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen (z. B. arterielle Hypertonie, Glukosetoleranzstörung, Hyperlipidämie, Nikotin-Abusus etc.) sollten bei diesen Patienten frühzeitig erfasst und konsequent behandelt werden.  http://www.thieme-connect.com/ejourn...B45880377.jvm3  http://www.nierenratgeber.de/index.php?id=1500&type=98

----------

